# scary videos



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

ok....im a scared little dragon when it comes to scary stuff; my friend showed me me this top 15 video and it scared me and now im afraid to go to sleep....luckily the only dolls i have are pokemon plushies and they can be as haunted as they want. 
So, do you guys have any good ghost or spooky creature videos where paranormal or just plain scary stuff was caught on camera?


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm not normally scared of clowns, but this one was so atmospheric and had so much build up, it got me pretty good.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 23, 2017)

:V? it even has a dark theme :3


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

nooooo not the single furries oh god no


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> nooooo not the single furries oh god no


IT BURNS!


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


>


no. I assure you if this was me I'd be fighting that creature


----------



## Alstren (Jun 23, 2017)

YES!!! A HORROR THREAD! MWAHHAWHAWHAWHAWH!
*unlocks his lovely wood carved chest of nightmare fuel*


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

Alstren said:


> YES!!! A HORROR THREAD! MWAHHAWHAWHAWHAWH!
> *unlocks his lovely wood carved chest of nightmare fuel*


this one is ok...his voice reminds me of hey stranger


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

Alstren said:


> YES!!! A HORROR THREAD! MWAHHAWHAWHAWHAWH!
> *unlocks his lovely wood carved chest of nightmare fuel*



This would normally be hair raising to me, but because it's Cry I can't help but think there's going to be some fantastic punchline.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

There's always the short that _Lights Out_ was based on:


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 23, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> :V? it even has a dark theme :3


Beat me to it. Guess I'll have to use this instead:


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Beat me to it. Guess I'll have to use this instead:


----------



## Alstren (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jun 23, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> Beat me to it. Guess I'll have to use this instead:


wat lol

Also, this is an awesome thread. I like this thread


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 23, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> :V? it even has a dark theme :3


Duuude. "Scary" videos. Not "traumatizing-for-life" videos. 





Here. Some more "scary" shit.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 23, 2017)

Alstren said:


>



I. . . I just don't understand. This is completely bizarre.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm not easily scared by various "spoopy" paranormal vids, and for the most part, consider them incredibly cheesy. When it comes to real murderers, there are some vids that give me chills (many of which are those that will probably lead to suspension of my account if I attempt to post them here). From recent examples is the 40-minute long Danny Fantom-themed animated video that doubles as a kind of suicide note. Both the cartoon (which has very graphic depiction of school massacre) and the live footage content got under my skin to some degree - though there's nothing really that snuffy, and the video is tame enough for Internet standards, you can see the insanity and genuine desire to kill from a real person, which has infinitely more "spoop your pants" potential than any cheesy ghost footage.

The vid was deleted from YouTube, and it can't be embedded, so I'll just leave the link here.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 24, 2017)

I know this isn't a thread about childhood fear, but seriously, fuck this episode of Pingu!


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 24, 2017)

I know in this one technically only the audio is scary, but I still think it belongs here.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 24, 2017)

I always wonder what I would do if I was in a situation where I bought my first house and then it turned out to have a poltergeist in it....like how does one fight a poltergeist?


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 24, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> I know this isn't a thread about childhood fear, but seriously, fuck this episode of Pingu!


The walrus's teeth are so creepy XD


----------



## Alstren (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 24, 2017)

huntsman spiders know when they are being threatened and they will jump at you.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 24, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> huntsman spiders know when they are being threatened and they will jump at you.



Speaking of Arachnids... Did you know daddy long leggs clump up into furry balls of legs during the day time?


----------



## Viva168 (Sep 3, 2017)

Awesome scary cute




Maxbet


----------

